# Lionel 8668 Northern Pacific GP-9



## Bob V (Sep 17, 2007)

*Lionel 8666 Northern Pacific GP-9*

Greeting to all..

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I had trains back in the
1950's and 1960's and have just recently gotten back into them (sort of a second childhood thing). If I had ever thought that the old trains I had back then would be worth what they are today, I sure would have kept them...

Anyway, here is a question I have. Back in 1959 I had a Northern Pacific GP-9 2349 engine. I have been able to find and purchase another one just like the one that I had. Now I see that there is a Northern Pacific GP-9 8666 that is almost identical to the 2349. Can anyone tell me what year or years the 8666 engine was available or is it a current production engine? Thanks


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not sure of any good Lionel resources but they must be out there...

I will take a look and see if anything pops up!


----------



## Bob V (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I have since learned that the 8666 is from the Lionel Special Service Set that was only produced in 1976. There is also a 8668 that is the matching "dummy" non-powered version of the 8666. These engines share the same paint scheme and logo as the famous 2349, but do not have the on-board horns that the 2349s had.


----------



## Bob V (Sep 17, 2007)

*Lionel 8666 & 8668*

Here are a few pictures of the 8666 and 8668.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Bob V said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have since learned that the 8666 is from the Lionel Special Service Set that was only produced in 1976. There is also a 8668 that is the matching "dummy" non-powered version of the 8666. These engines share the same paint scheme and logo as the famous 2349, but do not have the on-board horns that the 2349s had.


Interesting, is it hard to find the Lionel Special Service Set for that engine today? Seeing as it's 30 years old....

I'm getting warmer to Lionel as I broaden my experience in the model railroad world (ie I want to try EVERYTHING that I dreamed about when I was a kid)


----------



## Bob V (Sep 17, 2007)

tworail said:


> Interesting, is it hard to find the Lionel Special Service Set for that engine today? Seeing as it's 30 years old....
> 
> I'm getting warmer to Lionel as I broaden my experience in the model railroad world (ie I want to try EVERYTHING that I dreamed about when I was a kid)


Sounds like you, like me, are reliving the childhood years. Got to love it!

The Special Service Station Sets from 1976 do appear on e-Bay from time to time. Some of them I have seen are still in the unopened original boxes.

I guess my expertise is only in the Lionel engines. I have rebuilt locomotives; 671, 675, 2020, 1666 and 2037 as well as the diesel GP-7s and GP-9s including the 2349. If any one needs technical information on any of those, I can probably help. I know how to work on smoke units, e-units and motors. As always, advice is free...


----------

